# Washer Selection



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Ok so here's what I'm looking at. 
http://www.mitm.com/products/pressure-washers/ca-aluminum-series/CA-4004-1MHB/59/
or
http://www.mitm.com/products/pressure-washers/ca-aluminum-series/CA-3003-0MHB/51/
or
http://store.spraymallstore.com/e413hogepu40.html

I really like the MiTM 4004 washer since it has 4GPM and 4000 psi, but I don't know the price tag yet. Found it online for $1,600 don't know what SW will do.
The 3003 isn't really what I'd like to have but it's the best deal through SW
The Spray Mall washer has what I'm looking for but That website looks shady, the warranty is shorter than MiTM's and if I did have a problem with the MiTM washer I know my rep would practically handle it for me to keep me happy... Gotta make a decision by the end of the week. Also SW will hook me up with the payment plan, so I don't have to drop a bunch of cash on the spot.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Price on the 4004 is $1400 they're running a special. Seems pretty good to me


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sully, go down to ETS in Norwood. They sometimes have great deals on used equipment. They sell new machines too. M-T-M's are expensive.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Maybe I can get down there this weekend if they're open. Thanks for the advice. I'm trying not to jump into this. I'm a little weird about used tools especially expensive ones. I don't like problems.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Sully said:


> Maybe I can get down there this weekend if they're open. Thanks for the advice. I'm trying not to jump into this. I'm a little weird about used tools especially expensive ones. I don't like problems.


You can't go wrong with a honda/general combo with 4 and 4. But it sounds like your already sold on the sw financing. Don't get to hung up on warranties. 

Dont buy less than a 13hp with a 4gal machine and you will never be short of power or regret it my friend. 

Never run them dry or run them idleing for more than a minute and flush the chemical injector everyday and it will last longer than anything you have most likely. 

I would never own anything but a honda. And General is tops on my list. But only because cat is too damn expensive for thier own good. And costly for repair parts.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

the paintman said:


> You can't go wrong with a honda/general combo with 4 and 4. But it sounds like your already sold on the sw financing. Don't get to hung up on warranties.
> 
> Dont buy less than a 13hp with a 4gal machine and you will never be short of power or regret it my friend.
> 
> ...


The financing is very attractive. I'm paying my school loans now and it's hard to drop that much coin all at once especially coming off the slow season. 4th quarter and it might be a different story.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sully said:


> Maybe I can get down there this weekend if they're open. Thanks for the advice. I'm trying not to jump into this. I'm a little weird about used tools especially expensive ones. I don't like problems.


I feel ya. You never know how someone before you treats their tools. I've bought a machine and some surface cleaners from them. They checked them over before I bought and were all good pieces. The nice part about buying from them is that they can service the equipment too. 

I am pretty sure they are closed on weekends.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Meant to upload these a couple weeks ago. Here's my new washer. I'm real happy with the purchase it has grossed what I paid for in two days!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a nice looking machine Sully! I don't know what you were running before, but I had a 2.3gpm Honda with an AR pump before I got my big machine, and there's no comparison! My big machine is a Honda GX 340 with a belt driven Comet 4 gpm, 3000 psi pump. I would have preferred a General pump, but this thing is working out pretty good so far. 

As far as used tools go, almost all of my high dollar equipment was purchased used and I've had terrific success with all of it. Here's a list of some of it:

'99 Ford E-superduty (7.3L Diesel) - $2450,
Titan 440i - $125
Titan 1140i - $380
Above mentioned pressure washer - $600
Festool extractor,ETS 125 and RTS 400 sanders, bags, abrasives, two hoses - $600 
16' dual axle landscape trailer - $1000

My philosophy is, if it isn't worth buying used, it probably wasn't worth buying new.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Sully the photo of the machine you posted is good, however beware of the the AR RSV pump that are some of the MI-T-M units and others. It is a very problematic pump and I dont think AR even builds it any more. Also stay away from Cat Pumps IMHO


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

That's a general ez pump I read about that ar n made sure it wasn't


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Throw away the paint brush and get proficient with the machine and I can give you a couple hundred grand in sub work in the city ;-)


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I got guys let's train um ken. I could learn quite a bit myself of course. Well talk business after the holiday weekend.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Sully said:


> I got guys let's train um ken. I could learn quite a bit myself of course. Well talk business after the holiday weekend.


the good thing about washing is its really easy to train someone compared to painting and pays pretty good


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

mpminter said:


> That's a nice looking machine Sully! I don't know what you were running before, but I had a 2.3gpm Honda with an AR pump before I got my big machine, and there's no comparison! My big machine is a Honda GX 340 with a belt driven Comet 4 gpm, 3000 psi pump. I would have preferred a General pump, but this thing is working out pretty good so far.
> 
> As far as used tools go, almost all of my high dollar equipment was purchased used and I've had terrific success with all of it. Here's a list of some of it:
> 
> ...


Nice man, sounds like you found yourself some deals!


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

mpminter said:


> Titan 1140i - $380


Nice work on that Ford. Those 7.3's are beasts. But how the HELL did you get an 1140i for $380???

I got an 840 for 1200 and thought I got the deal of a century. It was new though.. But how on this planet did you get such a sweet deal?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I got it off craig's list. It needed a good cleaning and it was stored with water in the lines so I had a hard time getting it to prime at first but it looked like a winner. Sure enough, cleaned it up and it works like a champ! I've run a lot of material through it with no issues and I just had it repacked


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Gotta love people who have no idea what their equipment is worth.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Titan 440i - $125
> Titan 1140i - $380


Good deal on those Jeremy.


----------

